# Duocast



## Phil hodson (Dec 27, 2021)

Another one In the bag!
Worked first time again too. Even after asking a completely stupid question on the troubleshooting forum! I must remember to read more about the original pedal! 
Sounds fantastic on the 27V setting. A lot crunchier.  The 9V side is significantly quieter but a lot warmer tone. Almost like a fuzz. Need a lot more experimenting with the settings on this one before I decide which to use. 
Built as spec with OC71 in the 90hfe range. 
Thanks to a lot of folk on here for the inspiration. I totally ripped you all off! Especially @joelorigo 
A basic grey enclosure with an acrylic sticker and LMS knobs finish it off nicely. 
Thanks to everyone who helped and inspired me. 
I am still learning so much with every build. It’s a fantastic hobby which I’m really enjoying.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 27, 2021)

That sticker looks familiar 
Good job!


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 27, 2021)

It should be familiar 😉 I think it’s been used a few times. 
The guy who made it isn’t that far away from me actually so worked out very well indeed. 
Im very happy with this one. Looks quite professional along side my other ones. The amount of home built ones far exceeds my company purchased ones! Which I’m actually happy about.


----------



## cooder (Dec 27, 2021)

Excellent build, looks great!


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 27, 2021)

cooder said:


> Excellent build, looks great!


Thanks. Appreciate it. Trying my hardest to get better and neater too.


----------



## joelorigo (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks great, congratulations!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 28, 2021)

Phil hodson said:


> Looks quite professional [...]


It does, I'm just jealous because you took my sticker design and made a better looking pedal


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 28, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> It does, I'm just jealous because you took my sticker design and made a better looking pedal


You helped me immensely and certainly not better than yours!!


----------



## Preverb (Dec 29, 2021)

I am going to have to print a sticker for mine since I messed up my Tayda UV print pdf.


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 29, 2021)

Drop me a line if you want and I can put you in touch with the guy that did mine. Wasn’t that expensive at all.


----------



## AndrewDempsey (Aug 17, 2022)

@Phil hodson  What / where did you get those red resistors? And where did you find the  OC71


----------



## Phil hodson (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi @AndrewDempsey 
The red resistors are PRP ones. I got them from:


			PRP 0.25 Watt Resistors
		


The OC71 I can’t remember where I got it from. Either:





						You searched for Oc71 - Langrex
					






					www.langrex.co.uk
				




Or:





						Transistor Base Numbers Jxxxx to Zxxxx | Cricklewood Electronics
					

Visit Cricklewood Electronics for Professional CCTV Systems that give full security to the homeowner. We offer high quality Home Security CCTV Systems.




					www.cricklewoodelectronics.com
				




Hope that helps!


----------



## AndrewDempsey (Aug 19, 2022)

@Phil hodson It does, thank you. I assume you mixed red and blue resistors based on what you had laying around, not for sound reasons (I’ll google around on the PRP ones)


----------



## Phil hodson (Aug 19, 2022)

@AndrewDempsey, exactly. I purchased a whole bunch of them when they were on sale once and used them exclusively on a couple of builds. Just using up my old “stock” 
Mouser are still way cheaper but I did like how these just say the value on them. That’s much easier to populate a board! Not sure there is much difference in the sound. I do know a couple of builders that aware by them though. So maybe that’s just my ears…


----------

